# Hi people I'm new lol



## temperaturerise (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello everyone my name is Siggy, and I'm from South Florida. I recently became a MAC artist, so I thought it only natural to become a member of this site lol. I like Rage Against the Machine, the Kills, and Street Sweeper Social Club. I also love movies by the Coen brothers. I don't know why this turned into the first day of school intro's from me but there you have it. 








I look forward to posting/reading interesting things!

---Siggy


----------



## Purple (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## bis (Feb 16, 2010)

Siggy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw, I like your taste in music and films


----------



## n_c (Feb 16, 2010)

Welcome!!!


----------



## MissLussi (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey Siggy !! I'm from France but I lived in Florida last year ! so we kind of have an other thing in common 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for the tip you gave me!


----------



## Nicque (Feb 16, 2010)

have fun with the rest of us


----------



## EaboniElii (Feb 16, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Hypathya (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Siggy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looking forward to your posts!!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Feb 18, 2010)

to Specktra!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi Siggy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## Nushki (Feb 20, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## nunu (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Cinci (Feb 20, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra, and congrats on becoming a MAC artist!


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Feb 20, 2010)




----------

